
NASA report finds Boeing seat prices are 60% higher than SpaceX - neo4sure
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/nasa-report-finds-boeing-seat-prices-are-60-higher-than-spacex/
======
s_y_n_t_a_x
> $90 million for Starliner and $55 million for Dragon

wow.

~~~
gonesilent
Per SEAT, not just over all cost per launch, Boing could just keep paying
Russia and pocket the difference.

~~~
foxyv
Plus the parachutes would work!

